# Amazing Stuff! Complete BMW Factory Ordering Guide Here Now!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Now Includes the new convertible!

CLICK HERE!

Requires Adobe Acrobat Reader to view...

:supdude:


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow thanks for the updates! Now I see HD Radio is avail for the 328i sedan. Does anyone know what the USb/iPod Adapter option does?


----------



## ganseg (Mar 28, 2006)

I am not an expert, but I did read an article in Automobile about a guy who bought an X3 and was very disappointed that the BMW option only allowed him to scroll thru his very long list of songs and change the volume. I just mention it so you will check what it really does before you pay for it...


----------



## JLONG1900 (Jan 11, 2006)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Wow thanks for the updates! Now I see HD Radio is avail for the 328i sedan. Does anyone know what the USb/iPod Adapter option does?


The ipod adapter will only work with certain vehicles the x3 and x5 are the ones it will not 
operate to the full capabilliteis it is designed for


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

worst case scenario, go to an apple store, buy a 'monster' ipod adapter, and listen away, works great for me...of course it is through cassette not cd...


----------



## ffchun (Apr 18, 2004)

Jon said:


> Now Includes the new convertible!
> 
> CLICK HERE!
> 
> ...


 I don't see any listing for M-3's maybe a 2005 perhaps. What's up ?


----------



## ffchun (Apr 18, 2004)

Jon said:


> Now Includes the new convertible!
> 
> CLICK HERE!
> 
> ...


 I don't see any listing for M-3's maybe a 2005 perhaps. What's up ?


----------



## MaDeuce (Aug 27, 2007)

Is there an equivalent guide for Canadian BMWs? I am attempting to compare standard US features vs. standard Canadian features; a Canadian ordering guide would make the job quite easy. I suspect that, if such a guide was accessible, it would already be here, but I had to ask anyway. Thanks very much. MaDeuce


----------



## BimmerMike330ci (Nov 19, 2007)

*Wow Thanks!!*

This will be useful!:thumbup:


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Jon S,

Is the 2008 order guide available yet? Or posted elsewhere? 

Thanks,

GSL


----------

